# Lemon cake too lemony...



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

I made a lemon cake and a lemon cream cheese frosting. Both are in the freezer awaiting their fate. The frosting is delicious, but it may be too sharp for a cake that is already lemon flavored.

The cake will have 4 layers. I was thinking two of them with the lemon frosting and 2 to break it up. But with what?

Whipped cream? Creme patisserie?
Any flavor other than vanilla?

Any ideas? ??? :emoji_lemon: ???


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I bake mostly with mild Meyer lemons so too tart is never an issue. In general I can’t imagine “too lemony” because that can be addressed by a thinner slice of cake. 

But Cream Pat sounds like a good option. Better than whipped cream unless it is stabilized. 

But did you freeze the frosting?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*"too lemony..."*

NO such thing.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

LOL guys! And thanks, even though I think y'all are just *sourpusses*!

Yes, brianshaw, since it's for the 29th, the frosting is frozen. It's made with 'normal' lemons/rind and a drop or two of Boyajian lemon oil, which was an experiment and I'm not sure I would use again even though it really is delicious. That's what I mean by too strong, as opposed to tart.

I prefer most of my flavors straight, but want to break out of the mold a bit. I found a site that pairs flavors (printed below). Now I'm thinking Cream Pat (Wow! I'm talking Chef shorthand!) with a light almond flavor. Cinnamon or cumin also sound interesting, but risky. Comments?

*:emoji_lemon: LEMON - *Suggested pairings*
*
Apple, Apricot, Banana, Blackberry, Blueberry, Cherry, Cranberry, Currant, Elderberry, Grapefruit, Grape, Guava, Kumquat, Lime, Mango, Nectarine, Orange, Papaya, Passion Fruit, Pear, Plum, Prune, Quince, Raspberry, Rhubarb, Strawberry

Anise, Cardamom, Cinnamon, Cumin, Ginger, Jasmine, Lavender, Mace, Mint, Tea, Thyme, Vanilla

Gin, Muscat, Rum, White Wine

Almond, Caramel, Chestnut, Coconut, Dark Chocolate, Goat Cheese, Hazelnut, Honey, Mascarpone, Oats, Pecan, Pine Nut, Pistachio, Poppyseed, Ricotta, Walnut


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

I like cream cheese with lemon. 

Mmm, raspberry sounds good too.


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

iceman said:


> *"too lemony..."*
> 
> NO such thing.


I tend to agree with you, however when I made a Lemon Meringue pie for our friends in Germany, the lemons I bought there were NOT Meyers to say the least (from Israel?!?). Myself and the wife of the couple too liked the puckering sour taste, but both her husband, called it a 3-man-pie (one to eat, two to hold him and make him eat). My hubby agreed 

If I were paring lemon with another flavor that flavor would be chocolate!


----------



## Jain Daugh (Nov 28, 2017)

fatcook said:


> I like cream cheese with lemon.
> 
> Mmm, raspberry sounds good too.


Interesting, because to me raspberry is not a flavor I would choose (don't like much really). But pairing raspberry with chocolate is quite popular too, another thing I would not do.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I always go with a layer of seedless blackberry jam with my lemon and coconut cakes.

mimi


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm almost positive I will do an almond stabilized whipped cream or pastry cream. As usual, I made more cake batter than I needed and tried it with almond whipped cream. It was yummy. Will post a pix if it all works out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's the lemon cake from the 29th. It came out "too lemony" because I used a drop or two of Boyajian lemon oil as well as peel and juice in the cream cheese frosting. I've never used lemon oil so I was a little stunned by the flavor. (Extract optional in recipe.) It was delicious but note for next time: Get the punch from lemon curd instead. Don't be afraid to use more almond in the cream layer to balance the powerful lemon. And, use less sugar in the frosting!



















The other cake I made this week was a Salted Caramel for Christmas Day. The cake part was buttermilk. I added a vanilla cream layer to offset the sweetness. The frosting was made by boiling light and dark brown sugars with butter. I don't think it needed the added 4 cups of confectioners sugar at the end, which made it far too sweet and thick for my taste. (I watered it down quite a bit.) Maybe one cup of confectioners sugar. Or maybe just a little cornstarch next time.



















The Salted Caramel recipe was by Pam Lolly in the December 2017 issue of Southern Living. The Lemon Cake and Lemon Cream Cheese Buttercream were by Melissa Diamond @ MyCakeSchool. Neither cake included a cream layer. The cake part in each was excellent.
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Both cakes leave me with a powerful craving!
I am now pondering a caramel cake with alternate choc ganache and rich caramel fillings.
Have everything on hand and the Grands will be by later and save me from eating the entire thing by myself.
No joke...I have been known to grab the cake plate and a fork then settle in and binge on both the cake and a long ignored series lol.

Happy New Year!

mimi


----------

